# Like it, Love it, Hate it, Never tried it



## LadyBug

Like it, Love it, Hate it, Never tried it

my cousin taught me this game one time when i was little. in the 'real world' version of the game there's 'bases' on the ground and one person stands in the middle. they say.....grape Popsicles. then you have to go to the like, love, hate or never tried it base, depending on if you like, love, hate or never tried it. so, for the purposes of this game, i'll state a thing(it can be any thing. driving a car, eating a certain flavor of ice cream, painting your toe nails orange, ect)and the the next person will say Like it, love it, hate it or never tried it. the they'll ask a question and we'll keep going like that. let me know if that wasn't clear enough, i'm still kinda new at the 'splainin' bit

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Heath bar ice cream


----------



## pinksalamander

Never tried it.

Skinny-dipping!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Elf Mommy

Love It!

***************

Sky Diving


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Never tried it, never will! 

Diet Coke


----------



## katt

hate it!

*******

s'mores


----------



## Alexah

Love it. Yum!

Arizona Iced Tea


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Hate it

Organizing your closet


----------



## mouse_chalk

Hate it.

Curry?


----------



## Becca

Like it
__________

BUNNIES


----------



## LadyBug

love it!

Cleaning you room:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Hate it!!!

Waiting


----------



## FallingStar

Hate it! 

Dr.Pepper


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Hate it

cable tv


----------



## Spring

Like it

Country music


----------



## FallingStar

Hmm, Like it.

Triscuits. -Haha, I'm just putting down random things-


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Never tried it

Candles


----------



## undergunfire

Love it.

Horse back riding.


----------



## ellissian

Love it. Rain!


----------



## ChandieLee

Love it!

Pop-corn.


----------



## ellissian

Love it as long as its sweet. snake's!


----------



## LadyBug

like them(never tried also applies. i like the idea of them!)

Reading


----------



## angieang21

Love it - its like eating food - I need it to survive!!

Indian Cuisine?


----------



## Alexah

Like it.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## pinksalamander

Love it!

Marmite...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## ellissian

Oh hate it!!! lol Big Brother


----------



## LadyBug

never tried it

Orange toe nails!


----------



## angieang21

Just did them orange!!!!

Love it!

Ever used fake bake aka sunless tanning lotion?


----------



## BSAR

Never tried it.

Baked Alaska


----------



## angieang21

Never tried it - but it looks yummy.

Ever get hair extensions?


----------



## Prince BunBun

Meh, I don't care if rabbits aren't typically on this part of the forum. To answer the question:

Now-a-days, rabbits have little need for hair extensions- Never tried it/don't need it- this gorgeous coat is all real. 

Same for Xila- her hair is long enough.


Stuffed animals.

*BunBun


----------



## mouse_chalk

LOL!

Love it- well, Mousey, who I've had since I was born anyway...

Late nights?


----------



## Alexah

Like it (obviously as it's almost one and I should be packing, but I'm still here).

Traveling?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Love it


Steak?


----------



## LadyBug

like it

Jordan Pruitt([ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=FvqFsWv5tEE]One Love[/ame])


----------



## angieang21

Never tried (or heard of ) it

Accupuncture?


----------



## ellissian

Never tried it. Hamster's


----------



## pinksalamander

Love them!

Cadbury chocolate 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## angieang21

OK - not as good as Hershey's to me.

Satin sheets?


----------



## ellissian

angieang21 wrote:


> OK - not as good as Hershey's to me.
> 
> Satin sheets?


 Whoa...Cadbury's is the best chocolate in the world!!!


----------



## angieang21

*ellissian wrote: *


> angieang21 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - not as good as Hershey's to me.
> 
> Satin sheets?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa...Cadbury's is the best chocolate in the world!!!
Click to expand...


:sofa:

Sorry! I only like their Cream Eggs at Easter. Tee hee.


----------



## ellissian

Lol! Now we can get there cream egg bar's over here, they are yummy but not as good as a cream egg. Right silk sheet's....like them......Erm spider's!


----------



## missyscove

like it

red cabbage


----------



## Leaf

Hate it.



Burt's Bees products


----------



## BSAR

Never tried it.

Mexican pizza


----------



## LadyBug

never tried it(ok, ok, so i've never heard of it........................... picky picky picky!)

(pet)fish


----------



## FallingStar

Love them!

Gummy Worms.


----------



## BSAR

LOVE THEM!! who couldn't!

Candy Necklaces, bracelets.


----------



## missyscove

hate it! they taste like chalk (not the bunny)

California.


----------



## ellissian

Never been  But i hope too one day soon!  The olympic's.


----------



## angieang21

Not for me.

Dancing in the rain?


----------



## ellissian

Hmmm can't say i've tried it! lol Thunder storm


----------



## angieang21

Love them!!!!! (but only when I safe)

Baseball?


----------



## timetowaste

love it! GOOO yankees!

tattoos?


----------



## ellissian

Hmmm tricky one....as i like them on other people but wouldn't have one myself. body piercings?


----------



## missyscove

Never tried it, unless my ears count.

_Newsies_ (the Disney movie)


----------



## ellissian

Never seen it, or heard of it. Dr Who


----------



## angieang21

Don't know about Dr. Who?

Fast food resturants?


----------



## Brandy456

likeit

dogs


----------



## trailsend

Love it!


Bubblegum icecream


----------



## Brandy456

Like it

chinese buffets


----------



## angieang21

Love them!!! So cheap and they always have a veghead option!

Smoking?


----------



## LadyBug

never tried it(never will, hate it in other people, no offence to any one. plus i'm alergic to it. mom is too:?)

ummmm...........I GOT IT!

Cats


----------



## Becca

Like them (I love all animals so...)



The stuff you get inside packages you know the little bits of foam or cardboard tht get everywhere when your trying to see whats inside :X


----------



## LadyBug

hate it!

Computers


----------



## FallingStar

like it. (when they are being slow, hate it.)

Snow.


----------



## myLoki

Love it. I was born to live in cold weather. Too bad I live in what we commonly refer to as Hell's Oven. haha.


breakfast tacos?


t.


----------



## LadyBug

never tried it

gardening


----------



## Alexah

Hate it.

I know, I know, that's kind of bad. But I hate bugs, so...

Wool sweaters?


----------



## LadyBug

never tried it(hey, i've lived in florida my whole life people. not much call for those here!)

Church


----------



## Brandy456

*LadyBug wrote: *


> never tried it(hey, i've lived in florida my whole life people. not much call for those here!)
> 
> Church



Like it. 



Red lipstick


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

hate it.

passion fruit iced tea. (love this!!)


----------



## Speri

Never tried it, would like to though!

Skinny dipping. =3


----------



## Dublinperky

Never tried it

the beach


----------



## Becca

Love it

Cinema


----------



## LadyBug

like it

toasted oats cereal(it's on the kitchen floor:rollseyes)


----------



## Becca

Hate it..?

TV


*Becca*


----------



## LadyBug

like it. i'd rather hange on the computer or call one of my friends.

Harry Potter(Books, Movies, do you like one but not the other? please make note!:biggrin2


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Like them (books, movies, together, lol)

Shopping.


----------



## LadyBug

LOVE IT!

WWTLT you filed your nails?


----------



## Becca

never

I bite my nails - so of anybody has any tips on how to stop they are very welcome!

Swimming

Becca






:bunnydance:


----------



## LadyBug

love it

Becca, try some of the stuff from the nail care isle. it should say something on the packaging about helping stopping biting:biggrin2:

cotton candy ice cream:biggrin2the stuff from Dairy Queen is great!)


----------



## BSAR

Never tried it.

Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream


----------



## Becca

*LadyBug wrote: *


> Becca, try some of the stuff from the nail care isle. it should say something on the packaging about helping stopping biting:biggrin2:



It doesn't work - Tried them all :?

And...

Love it

Reading?


----------



## bat42072

love it...

peanutbutter


----------



## Becca

Never tried it

Cleaning


----------



## Dublinperky

hate it!

Rabbits Online!


----------



## LadyBug

love it!

cell phone!


----------



## Becca

love it!

Drawing


----------



## Dublinperky

love it

singing


----------



## Becca

Love it

Lionheads


----------



## Dublinperky

love it

talking on the phone


----------



## Becca

love it

MSN


----------



## Dublinperky

like it

the beach


----------



## Becca

Love it

Clouds?


----------



## Dublinperky

love um

school


----------



## Becca

Its alright - I get to see my friends LOL

Apples?


----------



## Dublinperky

love it

dogs


----------



## Becca

Love them
Wii


----------



## Dublinperky

LOVE IT!

building things


----------



## Becca

Like it

Rain


----------



## Dublinperky

like it

hurricanes


----------



## Becca

hate it - specially when they are where RO members and bunnies are :shock:

Wind?


----------



## Dublinperky

hate it

soccer


----------



## Becca

like it

tennis


----------



## Dublinperky

like it

chocolate?


----------



## Becca

love it

Reading


----------



## LadyBug

never tried it(but my mom loves them:biggrin2

feeding/watching wild birds


----------



## Becca

Love it

Doing hair


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Like doing others hair...but not so much mine. Mine's wayy too thick. 

Surfing.


----------



## LadyBug

never tried it.

beading


----------



## Becca

Like it

Digging?

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug

it's ok..........iguess like it

surfing


----------



## Becca

Never tried it!

Bingo

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## pinksalamander

Love it!

Trampolining.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

Like it

Cooking?

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug

love it!

nail painting


----------



## Dublinperky

Love it

bunny slippers?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

love them 
i have the cutest pair.

sushi!


----------



## Dublinperky

Never tried it!

wearing dresses?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

if it's cute, love it!

the feeling of sand in between your toes!


----------



## Dublinperky

like it (sometimes I love it sometimes it is annoying)

painting your nails?


----------



## Becca

Hate it

Brushing hair


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Never tried it  I'm joking, but my mum brushes/plaits my hair in the morning usually. But Hate it.

Cinema


----------



## Becca

Like it

Bed


----------



## Dublinperky

depends what you mean sleeping in a bed love it going to bed hate it!

RabbitsOnline?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Love it.

Expense!!


----------



## Becca

Huh?

Errm I dnno what you mean so Hate it?!

Biscuits


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I meant like...cost 

But...like it.

Horse back riding


----------



## Dublinperky

love it!

listening to music


----------



## Becca

Love it

Waiting ....

From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## Brandy456

Hate it

Dogs.


----------



## kellyjade

Love em

Candy corn?


----------



## Becca

Like it

Halloween


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

like it,

painting?


----------



## Becca

I would like it if I was any good at it :shock: hehe

talking on the phone


----------



## Happi Bun

Hate it :baghead

Chewing Gum...?


----------



## Becca

Hate it

Making toast


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

uugh hate it,


cleaning rabbit cage?


----------



## Becca

LOVE IT

Call me crazy LOL

Ants


----------



## BSAR

I used to love ants, but not anymore!

Marshmallow and peanut butter sandwhiches?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Never tried it, but would not like it. I have peanut butter. :vomit:

Playing in fresh snow


----------



## BSAR

Love it until i get snow up my pants, down the boots and everywhere else.

Building sandcastles!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

like it

posting things on RO


----------



## Becca

Like it (No.1 is looking at the cute bunny pics )

Writing Christmas cards


----------



## dazzy_14

like it

opening presents from your friends and family


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

love it!

cooking?


----------



## dazzy_14

love it !!

eating chocolate cake ??

:biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

urm... between like it and hate it..


eating pears


----------



## BSAR

I love pears!!

Pretzels?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

like it.


glass of warm whater


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

like it.


glass of warm whater


----------



## BSAR

like it. 

Blueberry Jello?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

ehh like it. 

warm milk? (sorry if this has already been asked before)


----------



## BSAR

like it. especially if its chocolate milk!

chicken enchiladas?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

only if its not too spicy then i love it

lemonade iceblocks?


----------



## BSAR

sorta tried it, they were homemade lemonade popsicles. They were nummy!

chocolate fudge?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

like it,

fanta?


x


----------



## BSAR

Not sure if I have tried it or not. 

Banana Bread?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

i like banana cake?


du u like lady gaga?


----------



## JadeIcing

Only heard one song.

Do you like tomatoes?


----------



## BSAR

yuchk!!!

those one small amazing oranges dipped in whipped cream?


----------



## Becca

Never Tried it

Christmas 

Becca


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't like it (won't say hate, but yeah)
Habanero Peppers? :biggrin2:


----------



## Hayley411

wouldn't eat it if my life depended on it! :yuck

Do you like Spam?


----------



## Dublinperky

Never tried it! (don't want to!)

Spore the computer game?




Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3

Never tried it...

Craisins?


----------



## pumpkinhead

Never tried it! Never even heard of a Craisin until I came onto this forum.


Carrot cake?


----------



## PepnFluff

LOVE IT!!! As long as it has cream cheese icing.

Cheese on crumpets?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Like it

tea?

PS. Was thinking the same about the carrot cake lol


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it. 
- Only Oolong tea or French vanilla. 

Playing around in the freshly fallen snow... 
- (Then falling flat on your face in front of neighbors!)


----------



## irishlops

hate it , never tried it. dont want 2

peeing out side.....:shock:


----------



## kherrmann3

I don't like it or hate it. It's just... weird.
(My family hunts, camps, and does outdoorsy stuff a lot. AND, when I was a small child (do children even have bladder control? lol) my parents had to think of a solution, quick. lol)

Gel Window Clings


----------



## Luv-bunniz

hate it 

Decorating xmas trees?


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha, we submitted at the same time


----------



## Luv-bunniz

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Haha, we submitted at the same time



I know. Didnt you know I'm your stalker? I follow you around the topics


----------



## kherrmann3

:laugh:

What was your topic? Decorating Christmas trees?

Like it.

Snowball fights?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

LOVE IT! Except...when I fall face first into the snow..then through the snow onto the road lol. 

The dark?


----------



## BSAR

Like it.

Building snowmen.


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! 
Except, I build snow creatures!

Hot Cocoa?


----------



## Dublinperky

Love it!

Having a white Christmas

Happy Holidays!

Aly!


----------



## SecurityStacey

Love it of course!

Handling non-venomous reptiles?


----------



## Dublinperky

LOVE IT! I actually really want a snake right now not one big enough to eat rabbits something like a ribbon snake. 

Going to the doctor!


Happy Holidays! Aly!


----------



## SecurityStacey

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> LOVE IT! I actually really want a snake right now not one big enough to eat rabbits something like a ribbon snake.
> 
> Going to the doctor!
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays! Aly!



Hate it! :grumpy:

Shopping for Xmas or other Holiday presents?


----------



## kherrmann3

Sometimes, I'd rather be shot in the face. Overall, I like it.

Getting up at two in the freaking morning to leave on holiday...


----------



## BSAR

Never tried it. lol

Cherrios!


----------



## kherrmann3

Love the Honey Nut Cherrios!

Sleeping on an air mattress.


----------



## Hayley411

It depends if you have the cheapo ones that are soo thin that you end up sinking through it to the floor. Than Hate it. If you have one of the really nice expensive ones than love it.

Peanut butter and pickle sandwitch?

~Hayley


----------



## kherrmann3

Never tried it.

Black Licorice.


----------



## SecurityStacey

Like it .... but prefer red!

Broccoli?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! 

Watching COPS?


----------



## Becknutt

Hate it Hate it Hate it! Mostly just sick of it. My husband tivos COPS, and watches it constantly. 

Brining a turkey?


----------



## kherrmann3

Never tried it.

Summer Sausage?


----------



## Hayley411

Never tried it.

Baked Ziti?


----------



## FallingStar

Never tried it..

Built a gingerbread house.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Love it! 

Cheesecake?


----------



## BSAR

Like it.

Fudge Brownies


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Spicy Beef Jerky?


----------



## BSAR

Im not sure about the spicy part but I LOVE beef jerky!!

Rabbits Online?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Love it

Donkeys?


----------



## FallingStar

Love em'! They are soo cute! 

Snow?


----------



## BSAR

Like it.

Snickerdoodle cookies?


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't like it.

I'm not a fan of sweets.

Chocolate?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Love it! 


Stovetop Cookies?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like them.

Davey and Goliath? :grumpy:


----------



## FallingStar

Like from the bible? Never read it..
Cell-phones?


----------



## kherrmann3

Nope, I meant the terrible claymation cartoon, but yeah...

I'm not partial to cell-phones, but they are a necessary evil.

Saying goodbye...


----------



## Gordon

Hate it.

~~~~~

Rainy days


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Like it!!!

-------------

scary movies?


----------



## Gordon

Like it, but must be good quality or classic.

~~~~~~~~~~~

Spicy (hot)food


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Multi-Colored Sharpies?


----------



## FallingStar

Love em'. 

Maltese Dogs?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em. 

Trying to avoid/ignore "friends".


----------



## BSAR

ehhhh i don't know...

candy canes?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em! 

Video games?


----------



## FallingStar

Uhm, Like it. _kinda.._

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream?


----------



## kherrmann3

Not partial to it...

Blue Moon ice cream?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Never heard of it, let alone tried it 

Uhh...running?


----------



## FallingStar

Love it! _For some reason I love to run. _

Swimming?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! 

Snorkeling?


----------



## FallingStar

Never tried it! _But I would love to try it!_

Chap Stick?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! (as long as it's Burt's Bee's kind!)

Fleece blankets?


----------



## FallingStar

^^ I know Burt's Bee's is the best! 

Love em'! They keep you all nice and toasty warm! 

Green Tea?


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't hate it, just don't like it. I prefer Oolong with honey. 

Epsom Salts (foot soak)?


----------



## FallingStar

Oolong with honey? Sounds pretty darn good! 

Never tried it. _I should look into it though._

SkyDiving?


----------



## BSAR

Never tried it.

Classic bubblegum.


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! 

Being snuggled up in bed during disgustingly cold days?


----------



## FallingStar

Love it! It's just relaxing just to snuggle up and stay warm! 

Drawing?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Lucky Charms?


----------



## FallingStar

Love em'! (But mostly just the marshmellows)

Coca-Cola? :?_(I'm not a fan of it)_


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it, but prefer Pepsi.

The new Pepsi product designs? They made new boxes for Mt. Dew, Pepsi, Sierra Mist, etc. They are weird looking.


----------



## FallingStar

Like em'. (Kinda,I like the normal ones) 

Verizon? (like the phone company)


----------



## kherrmann3

Never tried it.

Cheese popcorn?


----------



## FallingStar

Love it! It's so yummy! 

Spiders?


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't mind them (as long as they're not touching me!)

Penguins?


----------



## Numbat

Love them!

Being snuggled up in bed during disgustingly cold days?
I hate staying indoors whatever the weather, in bed is even worse (except when I'm tired of course and except in a cyclone or something).
Just wanted to add that 

Chinese teapots?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em! (Prefer Japanese, though)

Cough drops?


----------



## Numbat

Like 'em. Depends on the sort though.

Dried apricot?


----------



## kherrmann3

Yuck! :expressionless Hate 'em!

Craisins?


----------



## Becca

Never tried

Ice skating


----------



## kherrmann3

Tried it. Failed at it. Not too wild about it!

Afternoon naps?


----------



## Becca

Love it

Movies


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em! 

Relaxing on the couch?


----------



## Becca

LOVE IT!

Drinking hot chocolate?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! Well, only if it has the little marshmallows in it! 

Whistling?


----------



## FallingStar

Hate it! Because I'm not the best at whistling!  Haha.

Bunny kisses?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Waffle Crisp cereal?


----------



## FallingStar

Never tried it. Sounds good though.  

Country music?


----------



## kherrmann3

Depends on my mood.

Nyquil?


----------



## FallingStar

Like it. When I'm sick mostly. 

Sweethearts? Like the little candied hearts.


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em!

CSI (the show)?


----------



## FallingStar

Love it! 

Food Network?


----------



## kherrmann3

Not too fond of it. (It makes me hungry!)

Lemon Ice?


----------



## FallingStar

Never tried it. What is it?

Curling irons?


----------



## kherrmann3

Lemon ices are like a sherbert (without the creaminess) with lemon flavoring. They are sometimes sold at gas stations, baseball games, concessions, etc. They are just something that I have loved since I was a kid! 

Curling irons? HATE THEM! I just wash & brush my hair every morning...

... Being lazy?


----------



## FallingStar

Ooohh, I see. Lemon ice sounds pretty good.  

Being Lazy? 
Like it, only if I dont have any work or things I'm supposed to do. Or if I'm sick. 

Little kids? Like ages 1-8?


----------



## kherrmann3

I like them until they are about three. 

Homework essays? :grumpy:


----------



## FallingStar

Hate em'! :grumpy:

The sea?


----------



## kherrmann3

... never seen it.

Kitties?


----------



## Numbat

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

YOU'VE NEVER SEEN THE SEA???????!!!!!!!!

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Kitties? Yeah yeah I love 'em! BUT.....

Wow! I can't believe you've never seen the sea! It's so hard for me to believe!!! 

To me it's like saying you've never seen a dog!! Wow...  You should visit the coast sometime.

Mini skirts


----------



## kherrmann3

Hate 'em. I have fat thighs (ran track in high school, have "meaty" thighs because of it).

Springtime rain?

As to the sea thing: I never had the chance (within my control). I saw the Atlantic Ocean from our plane (when we were up at cruising altitude) when I came home from Florida. I've only been to Florida a few times, but always to the center of it. My family went camping a lot.


----------



## Becca

Hate it (It's usually too mild to wear a coat and you get to hot when its raining grr)

Chocolate Biscuits


----------



## Mai_Roberts

i love chocolate biscuits.

erm. Snow? x


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Spring Weather?


----------



## Numbat

Like it.

Not too hot but not too cold  Autumn and Spring are my favourite seasons.

Chinese New Year dragons?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them! (I collect Chinese dragon figures!)

Kitties?


----------



## Dublinperky

Love Them

Civilizations (the game)

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3

Never tried it.

Surfing Wikipedia?


----------



## TexasMari

like it 

........................

chickens


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em.

Oatmeal?


----------



## Dublinperky

Love it

Digital Cameras?

Aly!


----------



## PepnFluff

Love em! Remember being really careful with my film on holidays as a kid and would never end up with pictures cause I was to scared to take any lol.

Um IKEA (the home store)


----------



## kherrmann3

I've never been there...

Spongebob Squarepants?


----------



## crazymandolinist

Loveit! Has gotten a bit creepy recently however...

Playing an instrument?


----------



## kherrmann3

Used to love it! 

Deep sea critters?


----------



## TexasMari

love them


chinese food?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Sushi? (Let's just hop over to the island!)


----------



## PepnFluff

love, loVE, LOVE it! but not with to much wasabi.

Trains


----------



## whaleyk98

like it (sometimes)

ocean?


----------



## kherrmann3

Never been there. 

Blue Collar Comedy Tour?


----------



## whaleyk98

love it!

popsicles?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Bubble Gum?


----------



## whaleyk98

like it

ants


----------



## kherrmann3

Like them as long as they aren't on me. 

Harassing cats with little feather toys?


----------



## whaleyk98

dont like cats

peanut butter?


----------



## kherrmann3

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> dont like cats


I asked if you liked harassing them! 

Peanut Butter? Yeah, I like it. Only eaten off of a spoon from the jar, though! 

Being lazy and contemplating not going to class?


----------



## jcottonl02

Hate it (cos you know you have to go!! )

Herbal Essences


----------



## whaleyk98

(dont like harrassing them either)

never tried it

subs?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em!

Little Caesar's Pizza?


----------



## whaleyk98

Hate it

walking in the rain?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! (as long as it's not too cold!)

Gardening?


----------



## whaleyk98

never tried it. (dont really have a green thumb=(

computers?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em! Well, as long as they are working properly.

Easter Candy?


----------



## BSAR

Love it!!

Suns Chips Harvest Chedder flavor.


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em!

Rain storms?


----------



## irishbunny

Hate them

Milkshakes?


----------



## kherrmann3

They're OK.

Cheese pizza?


----------



## hartleybun

like it - has to be ricotta tho'


----------



## PepnFluff

Remember to ask another question lol


----------



## whaleyk98

hopscotch?


----------



## irishlops

nope.
swiming underwater?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Cheese dip?


----------



## whaleyk98

I guess...
seafood?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Fleece blankets?


----------



## whaleyk98

Love em
butterscotch?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it.

Bowling?


----------



## hartleybun

like it

sewing?


----------



## kherrmann3

I suck at it (but like it). :biggrin2:

6:00 AM?  (Yes, the time.)


----------



## hartleybun

hate it - always seem to wake up at this time:rollseyes

rain?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it.

Mist/fog?


----------



## whaleyk98

Like it (as long as Im not driving in it)

hotdogs??


----------



## kherrmann3

They're OK.

Corn dogs?


----------



## whaleyk98

Yuck!

Applesauce?


----------



## hartleybun

like it - made with brambleys and not pureed

rain?


----------



## whaleyk98

Like it (as long as Im not in it)

naps?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Gardening?


----------



## whaleyk98

never tried it...no green thumb =(

makeup?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

LOVE IT!

wearing earphones?


----------



## kherrmann3

Not really a fan of them.

Sleeping in?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

loooove em'

sewing. yuk!



- pr


----------



## whaleyk98

like it (not very good at it)

birds?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

more to hate it but.. yeah
they scare me


Feijoas?


----------



## kherrmann3

No idea what that even is... :expressionless

Ninjas? h34r2


----------



## whaleyk98

their ok..

homework?


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm not a fan of it. (Can you tell I'm procrastinating?) 

Puppy chow? (The chocolate/peanut butter/powdered sugar treat).


----------



## whaleyk98

never heard of it...I thought you were talking about THE puppy chow,lol.

Ummm......ratties?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em.

Betta fishies?


----------



## whaleyk98

love them

hermit crabs?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em! I have some marine hermit crabs in my saltwater tank. Ugly little buggers...

Coin collecting?


----------



## whaleyk98

hate it...very boring

mowing the lawn?


----------



## hartleybun

Never - husband and bunnies take care of that

24 hour news channels?


----------



## whaleyk98

love em...Im addicted to the news

driving?


----------



## hartleybun

like it

tho not this time of year when county's roads are full of satnaving tourists:grumpy:

housework?


----------



## whaleyk98

hate it

dogs?


----------



## hartleybun

love them

nail polish?


----------



## irishlops

dont have any nails worth painting...
oh, i mean no

um... sunny weather?


----------



## whaleyk98

love it...wish I had some

baths?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Final Exams? -_-


----------



## whaleyk98

hate them!

babies?


----------



## kherrmann3

Eh, I guess they're OK. 

Old people? h34r2


----------



## whaleyk98

sometimes

pepsi?


----------



## jcl_24

Like it

Snow?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Overcast days?


----------



## whaleyk98

hate it

wood floors?


----------



## irishlops

love them

plants?


----------



## whaleyk98

love them

lavender?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Lilac?


----------



## Poppyflower

love it!

Chamomlie tea?


----------



## mardigraskisses

!!!!! LOVE IT !!!!

History books?


----------



## thewhiterabbit

Hate it! -_-

Climbing Trees!


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! (as long as gravity is on my side)

"Mystery Calls"? 
(You know, when the phone rings once, then you scramble to get the phone but it never rings again?)


----------



## thewhiterabbit

Hate it...I usually hurt myself in the process of getting to the phone....-_-

summer?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it (as long as it's not too hot!)

Shade trees?


----------



## whaleyk98

love em

oatmeal?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Maple Syrup? (or just cheap, store-bought stuff?)


----------



## ani-lover

buns love it

white chocolate mocha


----------



## CKGS

love it

eclairs?


----------



## ani-lover

yummy 

swimming in a lake


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it! (As long as I have lots of sunscreen and there isn't an algae bloom going on in that lake! )

National Geographic? Nat. Geo. has their own magazine, TV channel, and website (plus more, probably!)

*** Edited for spelling h34r2 ***


----------



## LionsRawr

Love it 

Frog Legs


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it (not sure if I want to lol)
margaritas?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em (non-alcoholic, though)!

Bird watching?


----------



## kirsterz09

love it! 

omelettes


----------



## ani-lover

never tried it
doing laundry after your bun claimed your bed spread


----------



## kherrmann3

Hate it. :grumpy:

"Fruit Loops" cereal?


----------



## kirsterz09

hate it
oreos


----------



## kherrmann3

Not really a fan of them anymore.

Hot showers?


----------



## ani-lover

love it! 
sleeping late


----------



## kherrmann3

If you count 8AM as "late"... 

Trivia games?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it
squirrels?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like them (as long as they aren't stealing my bird food from the feeders or chewing through my seed bins).

Mexican food?


----------



## CKGS

Love it!

Disney movies?


----------



## SweetSassy

love it!



choclate pudding?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Hummingbirds?


----------



## kirsterz09

love it
when the alarm clock goes off


----------



## kherrmann3

It doesn't upset me too much, but I'm not exactly happy with it. Let's go with "meh".

Mini-Golf? (Putt-Putt Golf)


----------



## SweetSassy

hate it.



roller blading?


----------



## ani-lover

cant do it but i can figure skate
so
figure skating


----------



## SweetSassy

like it, but not good



Flea mkts?


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em.

Taquitos?


----------



## CKGS

Don't know

Cheesecake?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Cheese dip?


----------



## LionsRawr

Like It

The Beatles


----------



## SweetSassy

Don't like it! 



Krispy Kreme Donuts


----------



## kherrmann3

Never tried it.

Waking up in the early morning, like 5am?


----------



## SweetSassy

hate it, but i don't have to do it.



watching soaps on tv?


----------



## kherrmann3

Hate it.

College registration? :grumpy:


----------



## LionsRawr

Like it

Handling raw meat


----------



## SweetSassy

tried it, depends on what it is. LOl



snowboarding?


----------



## kherrmann3

Tried it, failed, and it was pretty fun.

Scrabble.


----------



## ani-lover

love it.
surfing the internet


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it, don't like how much time I "lose" doing it.

Bubble baths?


----------



## kirsterz09

love it 

watching your bunnies binkying around


----------



## kherrmann3

Who doesn't love that?!

Giving a gift?


----------



## kirsterz09

love it (i think it's one of the best feelings in the world!)
Eating icecream


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Love it!
Japanese Maple Trees?


----------



## SweetSassy

never heard of it.Lol



carmel apples?


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it

sweet and sour


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it (love Japanese maples, too!)

Dead Like Me (It's a TV show)


----------



## kirsterz09

never watched it

Dragon's Den (again a TV show)


----------



## ani-lover

never heard of it
the singing bee (tv show)


----------



## kherrmann3

Never heard of it (wow, we fail).

Working?


----------



## kirsterz09

well current job hate it (treated like a slave) but gone in for a veterinary nurse assistant job which would change it to love it!

Pandas


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Scrabble?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it 

cuddly toys


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them! (I have a stuffed rabbit on my bed that I sleep with. His name is Sir Fluffington.) 

Air conditioning (on hot days)?


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Love it! So do the angoras lol

Happy Bunny (the Jim Benton brand)


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it.

Afternoon naps?


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it

Nintendo Wii


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it.

Root beer floats? (vanilla ice cream with root beer poured on it)


----------



## kirsterz09

hate it but my fiancÃ©e loves it

zz top


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em.

Talking on the phone.


----------



## kirbyultra

Hate it.

African cuisine.


----------



## kherrmann3

I've only had Moroccan, but I liked it. 

Doing laundry?


----------



## kirsterz09

errrrm neither hate nor like lol!

manatees


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them! :hearts:

Nice, long, hot showers?


----------



## kirsterz09

love them i take that long the bathroom turns into a sauna lol!

Subway (sandwich shop)


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it.

Oatmeal cream pies?


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

LOVE IT!

Angora wool sweaters/mittens/etc.?


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it

persian cats


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em, just not really a cat person. Let's just say they are cute from a distance... When they're not shedding on me. lol

Rain storms?


----------



## kirsterz09

eerrm like and hate lol! they can be refreshing after a hot day but when I'm driving and it's really raining bad and I can hardly see a thing! It gets kinda scary!

flying


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it (even though it makes me nervous?)

Windy days?


----------



## Nibbles96

Hate it.
People texting constantly and never stop?


----------



## kherrmann3

Hate it!

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream?


----------



## kirsterz09

love it love it love it lol! I love it at millies cookies where you can use the cookie dough icecream to make a excellent tasting milkshake!

disney


----------



## Kel4mum

Like it, and the kids love their films.

Painting?


----------



## kirsterz09

hmmmmmm neither like nor hate, I guess I just prefer using pencils.

rollercoasters


----------



## kherrmann3

Like them, but I sound like a little girl on them!

BLT's? (Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato sandwich)


----------



## kirsterz09

like the bacon and lettuce but not the tomato.

driving


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Bacon and Eggs?


----------



## kirsterz09

I love bacon but I've never tried it with eggs

guitars


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

How about ham and eggs, then?


----------



## kirsterz09

lol same again love ham haven't tried it with eggs lol!

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## kherrmann3

Not a fan.

(You need to try those with eggs!)

Body cream/lotion?


----------



## Becca

Like it but its annoying when you put moistouriser on your feet or hands then realise you have to go somewhere or touch something lmao!

Prawn Cocktail flavoured crisps


----------



## kirsterz09

like it

fanta


----------



## kherrmann3

It's OK.

Packing for a holiday/vacation?


----------



## kirsterz09

don't mind it too much lol it's worse coming home trying to squash everything in lol!

watching football on tv


----------



## kherrmann3

Soccer or American Football? Not much of a Soccer person, and I watch a few Am. Football games.

Fruit Loops cereal?


----------



## kirsterz09

Hate fruit loops but my fiancÃ©e loves them and it drives him mad that we can't get them over here!

Chinese food


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Bulgogi? (Korean Barbecue)


----------



## kirsterz09

what?!? lol! Never heard of it so therefore never tried it lol!

That 70's show


----------



## fuzz16

never tried it

wearing phanny packs!


----------



## kirsterz09

it's ok only wear them when I'm on mi hols!

batman


----------



## kherrmann3

He's OK.

Staying over at relative's house?


----------



## kirsterz09

don't like it lol! Most of my relatives are tedious!! 

chat shows


----------



## kherrmann3

Not much of a TV fan...

Hyperactive cats? (Types this as a kitty flies through the air at her head).


----------



## kirsterz09

lol! well ours are crazy and give us many a laugh so love it! They bomb round the house in these crazy half hours!

Ice Age the movie


----------



## Becca

Like it!!!!

Mint Chocolate Ice creaaam!


----------



## kirsterz09

like it!!!

eeyore


----------



## kherrmann3

He's OK. 

Zoos? (I went to the Detroit Zoo yesterday!)


----------



## kirsterz09

I love zoos! Though there isn't too many brilliant ones in the UK I guess Edinburgh and Chester are the best.

walking with dinosaurs tv series


----------



## kherrmann3

I think I saw that once or twice. It was pretty cool.

Going to the emergency room while you're out of town (just happened to me :grumpy?


----------



## kirsterz09

scary/hate it it's no fun at all!

Everybody loves Raymond


----------



## kherrmann3

I can't stand his voice! Hate it! 

Pleasantly breezy days (and sitting outside)?


----------



## Becca

Aww Love him

Chewy sweets!


----------



## kirsterz09

Love um though having to cut down on them as on a diet 

friends tv show


----------



## kherrmann3

Not really a fan...

Getting out of work early? :biggrin2:


----------



## kirsterz09

love it though it doesn't really apply right now as I work from home lol!

the muppets


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Umm... Cheese Pizza?


----------



## Becca

Love it 

Scrapbooking?


----------



## kherrmann3

Never tried it...

Cleaning? :sweep


----------



## kirsterz09

not fond of it lol

iphone


----------



## kherrmann3

Never had one. 

Orange pineapple juice?


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it

beanie babies


----------



## kherrmann3

Used to like them.

Sci-Fi movies?


----------



## kirsterz09

depends on the movie, if star wars is classed as sci fi then yes!

Lemurs


----------



## kherrmann3

They're cute.

Tapirs?


----------



## kirsterz09

love them got to work with them once they, are soooo cute!

capybara


----------



## kherrmann3

LOVE THEM! (I just went to the Detroit Zoo in Michigan. They had Capybaras there, and I was hellbent on seeing them before closing. While we were walking around the zoo, I kept whispering "... we're going to see Capybaras!" to my boyfriend, then giggling. He thought I was nuts! )

Sleeping in?


----------



## kirsterz09

Lol I love capybaras too! I got to work with them when I helped out at a zoo it was a mum and her 3 babies they were soooo cute!
I love sleeping in! Though recently I've been wide awake at like 8am lol I have to read until it is time to get up lol!

Gene Simmons (I share my birthday with him on the 25th! Only 2 days away YAY!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## kherrmann3

He frightens me.

Watching bunnies binky their little butts off during their run time?


----------



## kirsterz09

lol! I love it I could watch them for hours! Fiver tries to defy the laws of gravity.

me to you bears


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't know what those are...

"The Fifth Element"? (it's a movie, I don't like it, but my boyfriend's watching it, and it's annoying)


----------



## kirsterz09

never heard of it.

bubbles


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them! 

Pandas?


----------



## kirsterz09

Pandas!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! Love them! I'm panda mad lol! I snuggle up with a giant one at night and have done since I was a baby lol (even though I have a fiancee lol!)Plus I donate endless amounts to pandas international lol!

zoo tycoon for the pc


----------



## kherrmann3

Never played it. I'm not one for computer games...

Dr. Mario?


----------



## kirsterz09

never played it

Seaworld


----------



## kherrmann3

Loved it as a kid, don't know if I'd be happy seeing Orcas in those small tanks again, though. 

Being a couch potato?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it though i'm trying to shed a few pounds so must do less lol!

painting your nails


----------



## kherrmann3

Like it, but I don't do it as often as I should.

Looking up all of the zoos in your area so you can gawk at the animals?


----------



## kirsterz09

love it I even have all the distances, routes and time taken to get to every zoo in the uk lol!

zoo based programmes on tv


----------



## Becca

I like the show 'The Little Zoo That Could' i think thats what its called.

Plain Pringles


----------



## kirsterz09

I love that show too!!!
Love pringles 'once you pop you just can't stop' lol!

Straightening your hair


----------



## Becca

I only usually straighten my fringe.. and I haven't burnt myself at all badly yet so its all good. I'd rather not have to do it but i Like it 

Smell of roast dinner cooking


----------



## kirsterz09

my mum caught my ear in the straightners once all I can say is I did it on my own after that lol!
Love the smell of roast dinner it's definately one of the best smells in the world!

wearing sandals


----------



## kherrmann3

I like flip-flops... Some sandals are OK, too. 

Trusting a roommate to make an edible meal...? :nerves1


----------



## kirsterz09

lol scary! don't like lol!

big brother


----------



## kherrmann3

Never watched it.

Dexter? (SHO-Time series)


----------



## kirsterz09

never watched it

going to a resturant


----------



## kherrmann3

Like them, for the most part.

Homemade bread?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it 

homemade cookies


----------



## kherrmann3

Like them.

Chili?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it but not too hot lol! 

harvest moon


----------



## ani-lover

not too much
homemade pasta


----------



## kirsterz09

it's okay depends on who made it lol!

chocolate


----------



## kherrmann3

It's OK.

CPR classes?


----------



## kirsterz09

have no clue what they are lol! (please tell me )

Black eyed peas


----------



## kherrmann3

CPR is short for *C*ardio*P*ulmonary *R*esuscitation. (You know, when someone stops breathing or they don't have a pulse, you do CPR. The class just teaches you how to do it (I HIGHLY recommend getting that training done. You could save someone's life with that info.)).

Black-Eyed Peas the musical group, or the legume (bean)?


----------



## kherrmann3

EDIT: Double post! If a mod. sees this, please delete! h34r2


----------



## kirsterz09

music group and will def look into cpr clases


----------



## kherrmann3

Not a fan of the Black Eyed Peas (more a rock person).

Rock music?


----------



## kirsterz09

love rock music! Was born listening to rock music!

ZZtop


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em.

Uncommonly cold summers?


----------



## kirsterz09

hate them!!!!!

horses


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Free coupons? (Coupons for free stuff)


----------



## kirsterz09

who doesn't love free stuff!!!!

backstage passes


----------



## kherrmann3

Eh, never had them.

Fruit Loops (cereal)?


----------



## kirsterz09

my fiancee loves um!

ghosts


----------



## kherrmann3

I like ghost stories! 

Egypt?


----------



## kirsterz09

never been to really see it but is a very interesting place history wise

getting those emails that you have to send to so many people


----------



## kherrmann3

I hate them, and I never send them. 

Listening to your bunnies getting into places they shouldn't be? :grumpy:


----------



## kirsterz09

well I hate it when I see leo trying to dig out of the run lol!

balloons


----------



## kherrmann3

Like 'em.

Puzzles?


----------



## kirsterz09

love them

butterflies


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em.

Dragonflies?


----------



## kirsterz09

like em

ducks


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em! 

Sandpipers/Plovers?






_Semipalmated Plovers_


----------



## kirsterz09

they're cute so love um! I love watching them on the beach

sharks


----------



## kherrmann3

Love 'em!

Getting out of work 4 hours early?


----------



## kirsterz09

Is there a better word then love lol though I work from home so can't really do that I guess lol!

Frank Zappa


----------



## kherrmann3

Zappa's good.

Cleaning?


----------



## kirsterz09

ok I guess lol I have to tidy things that I see yet I hate doing it lol

log flumes


----------



## ani-lover

love 'em
roller coasters


----------



## kirsterz09

not keen on them but did go on the rockin rollercoater with aerosmith
mystery games


----------



## kirbyultra

Love mysteries and love games!
Nachos?


----------



## kherrmann3

Love them!

Taco Dip?


----------



## kirsterz09

love it
Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## kherrmann3

Love it!

Cottontail bunnies?


----------



## kirsterz09

love em
Mountain Dew


----------



## kherrmann3

Not a big fan... 

Pepsi?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it
Seaworld


----------



## kirbyultra

Like it
Exercise


----------



## kirsterz09

inbetween like and hate lol!

drums


----------



## mardigraskisses

I love drums. My boyfriend is a drummer. He tired to teach me once. Hilarity ensued. I suck at them, but they're pretty awesome. 

Free samples?


----------



## kirbyultra

Like em
humidity


----------



## ilovebunnies411

Like it

skinny dipping?


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it too self conscious lol

comedians


----------



## missyscove

Like 'em.

Dancing?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it

hiking


----------



## Agatecrystal91

never tried it

mint choc chip ice cream


----------



## missyscove

love it

hot chocolate


----------



## kirsterz09

love it
everybody loves raymond tv show


----------



## missyscove

Like it

Gingerbread houses


----------



## kirsterz09

like it
ps3's eyepet


----------



## missyscove

Never tried it

apples to apples


----------



## kirsterz09

Never tried it
Pictionary


----------



## missyscove

Like it

Christmas Music


----------



## kirsterz09

hate it
The Sound of music movie


----------



## missyscove

Love it!

mornings


----------



## kirsterz09

like them, 

putting up christmas trees


----------



## nicolevins

Love it!!

Walking the dog


----------



## kirsterz09

love it (though don't currently have one)
giving to charity


----------



## nicolevins

Never tried it(!)

Cooking


----------



## MeAndB44

Like it

Eel sushi


----------



## FallingStar

Never tired it.

Chips and salsa.


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it
chips and cheese


----------



## Elf Mommy

Love it (if you mean french fries....USA version of "chips")

solving puzzles


----------



## RandomWiktor

Like it!

Bird Watching


----------



## kirsterz09

love it
reading


----------



## ani-lover

hate it 

homemade chicken soup


----------



## kirsterz09

like it
watching movies at home


----------



## mistyjr

Like It...
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Having Babies?


----------



## FallingStar

As in baby bunnies? 
Then I love it.  

Snowboarding?


----------



## missyscove

Never tried it.

Cafeteria tray sledding


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it (though sounds like fun)
flying on a plane


----------



## mistyjr

Never will...

************
Playing in the snow?


----------



## kirsterz09

like it
having a drink with friends


----------



## FallingStar

Like it, as long as it's non-alcoholic, I'm underaged  

Watching Rachel Ray.


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it
hair straighteners


----------



## RandomWiktor

Hate it; makes kindof a disturbing smell, and I get worried that I'll forget it's on and wind up burning the house down.

Mosh pits


----------



## mistyjr

hate it... ( was in one before and got smacked in the face with the microphone)

Eating Black Licorice?


----------



## kirsterz09

hate it
UFO's


----------



## FallingStar

Never seen one. (but if I did, I'd probably be freaked out!)

Running track.


----------



## missyscove

Hate it! I can't run!

Giving gifts


----------



## mistyjr

Love It.. (always get yelled at it though)

Watch NICS?


----------



## kirsterz09

never tried it
mysteries


----------



## FallingStar

Like 'em, not really. But they're alright.

Lucky Charms.


----------



## kirsterz09

like them
waiting for deliveries (currently doing so lol)


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

Hate it...

Listening to music??


----------



## missyscove

love it

Horseback riding


----------



## countrybuns

love it

twilight the series


----------



## FallingStar

Love it. But not too obessed with it. 

The Discovery Channel.


----------



## countrybuns

like it

chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream


----------



## kirsterz09

love it!
pokemon


----------



## FallingStar

Never really have been interested in it.

Maltese dogs.


----------



## kirsterz09

like them
dinosaurs


----------



## countrybuns

like them

clowns


----------



## mimmi

like it:

playing with my bunny!


----------



## mimmi

never tried it:
phish food ice cream
(my grandma bought it lastnight)


----------



## kirsterz09

love it
born free foundation charity


----------



## BunnyLove06

Never tried/heard-of it.


cooking!


----------



## kirsterz09

like it 
safaris


----------



## PrincessCharming

Love it!

Pineapple pizza ink iris:


----------



## kirsterz09

love it
pepperoni pizza


----------



## LoveDisney

love it.

dark chocolate candy bars?


----------



## missyscove

love it

packing


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

hate it

--------------

computer


----------



## Synesthetic Soul

Like it

Playing Scribblenauts


----------



## cheryl

Never tried it...don't know what game that is lol



Choc mint icecream


----------



## Yield

Love it 
Talking on the phone!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

LOOOVE IT!!! (especially with my friends!)hone:

****************
roller coasters


----------



## Jaded

Never been on one

rabbit autopsy


----------



## Brandy456

Uhm.. a little confused? 

A chili-dog


----------



## Jaded

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Uhm.. a little confused?


Its when you surgically cut open a rabbit to find out why it died.


----------



## Bunnylicked

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Uhm.. a little confused?
> 
> A chili-dog


Never tried it. 

Eating rabbit pellets


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff

Never tried it. (I have tried my cat's and dog's dry food before though....)

-----------------

Carrot cake!


----------



## pixxie

Like it...
Sewing!


----------



## ilovepets

ehh... hate it but will do it if i have to... 


perfectly grilled steak? :inlove:


----------



## Alee C.

Like it

Ford Mustangs


----------

